

The Guilt of the Video Game Millionaires - erickhill
http://www.newyorker.com/online/blogs/elements/2014/04/the-guilt-of-the-video-game-millionaires.html

======
tokenadult
Previous, very active discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7527685](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7527685)

